# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box v1.3.8 - added Galaxy Fame, Pocket Neo and others!

## mohamed73

*Pegasus Box v1.3.8 - added Galaxy Fame, Pocket Neo and others!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Added support for a range of Samsung devices.   Pegasus Box v1.3.8 Release Notes:   *Samsung C3310* - added Read Unlock Codes, Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Flash.*Samsung C3310R* - added Read Unlock Codes, Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Flash.*Samsung S3800M* - added Read Unlock Codes, Unlock, Repair IMEI.*Samsung C3590* - added Read Unlock Codes, Unlock, Repair IMEI.*Samsung S5310* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S5310B* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S5310E* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S5310G* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S5310L* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S6790* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S6790N* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S6812* - added Read Unlock Codes.*Samsung S6812B* - added Read Unlock Codes.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

